# Which sub location is best (3 graphs)



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

There are only three corners in my room that I can use. Here are the graphs (sub only, mains not on). Which will be easiest to tame with BFD and acoustic panels?


Front left:










Front right: 










Rear left:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd say the second one would be the best to work with. But lets raise the axix on that second graph to show from 45db to 105db and 15hz to 200hz... plus go ahead and save the graph at 800 pixels wide... then upload it again... it will give us a better comparison picture.

See this thread for more details on the graph posting.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Ok, so I remeasured but only front right of room (it was the best of the locations it seems - and moving this sub is a pain ) 

I bought the Auralex GRAMMA today too - so this measurement is with the sub resting on it. 

I saved pic at 800 pixels (but seems small on here - maybe it's a Photobucket thing)


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

So, the only difference between your previous front-right position measurements and this one is the addition of the subdude? I'd say the subdude didn't have any effect on SPL. Did you happen to perform a decay measurement before and after?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Yeah the subdude/GRAMMA seems to have done nothing. I didn't do the decay measurements, because I am very very new to this (I barely know what I'm doing).

But I'll tinker some more. This stuff is addicting.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm interested in the decay specifically, but you should be able to easily test if the subdude isolated your sub from the house. Play something loud and stand next to the sub. The floor shouldn't shake as much. This was an obvious effect I got from my DIY subwoofer isolators.

A bit off-topic, but doesn't anyone else find the current forum layout annoyingly wide? I only fit about half the page width in my current browser window, and 800px for a graph is also too wide because you need about 100px or more for the username part on the left of a posting. Anyway, my gripe probably belongs in a different section.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> but seems small on here


So small I can't see it.

Repost your graph on this sites server so we can all see it....

brucek


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

800px is like 8 physical inches on my screen. But it is too small for you to see clearly?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

brucek said:


> So small I can't see it.
> 
> Repost your graph on this sites server so we can all see it....
> 
> brucek


I attached it - hope that works better.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's a 734px width... but I can see it okay. It's about 4.5 to 5 inches wide on my screen in FF.

Can you upload your .mdat file (original measurement- if not the corrected one will be fine) as an attachment here... and .req file if you saved one.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Here is mdat file (I had to remeasure because I haven't been saving mdats - like I said I'm new). This is with auralex. I'll do another without (my aching back).


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

mdat without auralex (attached)


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I attached it - hope that works better.


Yep, that's great. It was exactly 3" wide on my screen before. The higher the res screen, the smaller the size.... 

That's a very good response. If that's without an equalizer, then you don't really need one.

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

brucek said:


> Yep, that's great. It was exactly 3" wide on my screen before. The higher the res screen, the smaller the size....
> 
> That's a ver good response. If that's without an equalizer, then you don't really need one.
> 
> brucek


Yeah it looked like a good response (compared to others' graphs). No EQ/BFD or bass traps. The BFD and GIK 244 traps, would run me a few hundred bucks. If you think the response is good as is, then maybe I can put that money towards the Paradigm Studios I've been wanting to upgrade to instead.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> If you think the response is good as is


Yeah, looks like your sub and room are working together nicely. I would not equalize that signal. Some might get nit-picky about some small bumps, but it's not worth digitizing a signal and having to be concerned about overdriving a BFD. Spend your money elsewhere.

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Also, after looking at the waterfall graphs (and reading the thread on how to interpret waterfalls), I've decided to return the GRAMMA. I see and hear little, if any, difference with it. It didn't even help with stuff like reducing rattling of doors, etc.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Ummm . . . I realized I never applied radio shack spl meter correction values. So next post has the two new graphs with mic .cal loaded.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

So I ran new two tests with the mic .cal loaded. One test with sub in front right location and one with it in front left. I think I broke my back 

Front right is 1st graph and front left location is 2nd graph.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So this one has no corrections...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I like the front right graph (#1).

You should now do one with the mains turned on to see what effect thay have around the crossover region. You might get lucky and the interaction will pull down the hump at 80Hz. Some sub phase adjustment might also work.

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> So this one has no corrections...



Yeah.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I like #1 too... FWIW


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Okay, you know we are a bunch of geeks when we are all sitting here going oooh, aah over a few lines on a graph. This is bad guys, really really bad. :devil: 

PS: I would love to have the curve at my house. Very nice, very very nice indeed.:T 

-john


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

fibreKid said:


> Okay, you know we are a bunch of geeks when we are all sitting here going oooh, aah over a few lines on a graph. This is bad guys, really really bad. :devil:
> 
> PS: I would love to have the curve at my house. Very nice, very very nice indeed.:T
> 
> -john


lol. When I discuss this stuff with coworkers or friends, they all tell me to see a psychiatrist  Btw, I'll take some pics of my room tonight. You'll be shocked at how small it is.


----------

